# Trial in Bremen



## *guru* (14. Januar 2011)

Hi!
Bin zum studiern in Bremen und wollte demnächst mal mitm Trialfahren anfangen, fehlt nur nochn Rad und das schöne Wetter.
Nun die Frage ob es noch andere Anfänger in Bremen gibt, die noch jmd suchen um zusammen bisschen zu üben oder einfach so rumzufahrn...
Gruß *guru*


----------



## Jim Space (14. Januar 2011)

moin

in bremen gibt es ein paar trialer, ein mehr oder weniger gutes trialgelände gibt es am schlachthof, das ist aber noch nicht aufgebaut.

wegen rad kann ich dir auch nicht helfen.

meld dich mal für rad/rumfahren

bis denn

sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *guru* (30. Januar 2011)

So n Rad hab ich nu, jetzt such ich noch jmd der mir das zeigt ^^
oder einfach so bisschem mit rumfährt
Gruß Yannick


----------



## Jim Space (31. Januar 2011)

moin

meld dich am besten mal per mail ([email protected])

bin öfters mal unterwegs, meistens innenstadt oder schlachthof

bis denn

sebastian


----------



## sensiminded (24. März 2012)

Moin...

ich grabe den Fred mal wieder aus. Wie schaut es denn aktuell mit den Trial in HB aus? Gibt es den Trialplatz noch? Ich werde wohl nun öfters mal in der Woche dort aufs Rad steigen wollen.

VG Alex


----------



## *guru* (25. März 2012)

Platz gibts noch. Mit dem fahrn versuch ich's auch noch .


----------



## sensiminded (25. März 2012)

Das heißt Du bist hartnäckig 

Hatte schon dem Sebastian geschrieben. Ich versuche in der zweiten Aprilwoche mein Bike mal mitzubringen. 
Das Gelände am Schlachthof, ist damit das Kulturzentrum gemeint? Was gibt es denn sonst noch, wo man gut fahren kann?

VG Alex


----------



## *guru* (1. April 2012)

Kulturzentrum ist richtig. Sonst Innenstadt oder an der Uni.
Gruß Yannick


----------



## sensiminded (2. Mai 2012)

Moin,
hab mein Rad mit und wollte heute oder morgen ne Runde trialen. Falls wer Lust hat einfach ne PN mit Handynummer an mich.
VG Alex


----------



## Takashy (3. Mai 2012)

Moin jungs,
Bin seit ein paar tagen am suchen und bin nun hier gelandet..
Da ihr aus meiner umgebung kommt dacht ich mir meld ich mich fix an und frage euch was mir so auf der seele baumelt ;D

Also ich würd gern mit Trial biken anfang, 
nun stell ich mir die frage:
1. Wo bekomm ich Bremer umgebung ein bike?
2. Was werden da so für kosten auf mich zu kommen? (Habe leider nur wenig zu verfügung.. c.a 300 euro :/)
3. Und gibt es ein unterschied bei 20" reifen oder 26" reifen?? ich persöhnlich mag lieber die 20" 

Hoffe auf antwort


----------



## *guru* (3. Mai 2012)

Hi.
Guck mal im verkaufe thread. 
Ob 20 oder 26 ist eigtl egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Takashy (3. Mai 2012)

Hi, erstmal danke für die schnelle antwort.

Da hab ich schon geschaut..
Ist ja aber leider auch nichts bei was ich mir leisten kann 
Gibt es überhaupt die möglichkeit für so wenig ein bike zu bekommen?


----------



## *guru* (4. Mai 2012)

sonst vllt noch bei ebay. Guck aber das da ordentliche Btemsen (HS33) dran sind und kein Sattel


----------



## MisterLimelight (4. Mai 2012)

FÃ¼r 300â¬ wirdÂ´s extrem schwer. 400 solltenÂ´s schon sein. 
Helmpflicht. Handschuhe und Schienbeinschoner machen auch Sinn: macht nochmals 100â¬.
Bei eBay sollte man besser nur bieten wenn man ein wenig Ahnung hat. Da erreicht meist auch der grÃ¶Ãte Mist 250â¬.

Ich wÃ¼rde vorschlagen Du schreibst mal dem Jim Space und triffst Dich mal mit ihm. Der kann Dir einiges erzÃ¤hlen. Ein Freund von ihm hat auch ein 20", dann kannst Du beide GrÃ¶Ãen mal rollern.


----------



## Takashy (4. Mai 2012)

@*guru*:
Ebay habe ich immer im auge, die beiden die mich da aber interessieren dauern nochn bissel und ich werd mal schauen wie hoch das am ende sein wird.. mal schauen villt biet ich dann noch mit ;D

@MisterLimelight:
300 â¬ waren nur grob gesagt da ich selbst schueler bin und mir zur zeit nicht so viel leisten kann, meine eltern werden mich da aber ein wenig unterstÃ¼tzen. Von daher wird auch eine obergrenze von 400 â¬ mÃ¶glich sein, hoffe ich :O.
Helm und des weiteren ist kein problen, da ich dies alles schon besitze durch anderen sport 
Dein rat mit Jim Space werd ich gleich mal in die tat umsetzen.
Danke fÃ¼r die antwort


----------



## Takashy (4. Mai 2012)

Also über die oben stehende email von ihm existiert anscheint nicht :/


----------



## *guru* (4. Mai 2012)

Sollte eigtl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Takashy (4. Mai 2012)

hab an die geschickt. kam eine fehler mail das die domain nicht stimmt :/
naja habe ihn hier eine mail geschickt ^-^


----------



## *guru* (7. Mai 2012)

Und wie läufts mit der Radsuche ?


----------



## Jackass1987 (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin für 4 Wochen in der Nähe vom Bremen. Ab nächster Woche habe ich mein Inspired hier. Ich würde gerne mal in Bremen etwas Trialen. Ich bin noch Anfänger und fahr seit ca. einem Jahr. Ich würde einfach gerne bissl fahren und mal was neues sehen.

Schreibt hier einfach wenn ihr plant in Bremen zu trialen oder schreibt mir noch besser eine PN. Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich ab nächster Woche mal mitkommen kann 

Gruß Erik


----------



## Joshude (19. September 2012)

Ich hol den Thread auch noch mal hoch 

Ich interessiere mich auch fürs Trailen, kann noch nichts und hab noch kein Rad 

Würde gern mal bei Leuten "Live" zusehen, mal auf einem Rad (Bevrozugt 24 oder 26er) probefahren und einfach bisschen quatschen 

Mich interessiert das Thema auf jedenfall, und denke, dass der Einstieg mit Leuten "An der Hand" um einiges einfacher ist 

Wohne nicht in Bremen, arbeite aber da, könnte also nach der Arbeit (solange ich eh noch kein Rad habe) durchaus mal wohin kommen


----------



## Jim Space (19. September 2012)

Hallo

komm am besten mal zum schlachthof. sollte aber möglichst bald (die nächsten tage) geschehen, da die paletten aufgrund des narrenmarktes/freimarkt weg müssen. meld dich am besten per mail ([email protected]).

tschüss

sebastian


----------



## sensiminded (22. September 2012)

Wann müssen denn die Paletten weg? Ich bin übernächste Woche bestimmt wieder da und würde ja auch unterstützen.

Grüße Alex


----------

